# Maroon Dam 15 Jan 08



## liquor box (Jun 4, 2007)

I will be at Maroon tomorrow morning (tuesday) from around 4.30am. Hoping for my first Bass.

If you see a granite Viking, say hello.

If you want to meet, them pm me


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

Geez

One of my Favorite fishing spots, go sometime on a weekend and I'm there, but week days, not likely.

Have fun, go around the corner into the newly flooded area just to the right of the ramp will be a good start, just in front of the lowset house there. Otherwise work the righthand banks around to the trees.

Good luck.

Cheers


----------



## liquor box (Jun 4, 2007)

thanks for the tip


----------

